# Rewinding Starter Recoil Spring



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

After unsuccessfully attempting to rewind a starter recoil spring that "got away from me" while replacing pull cord, I gave up and used my new spring (comes prewound). Is there a secret to winding these springs while at the same time, keeping it from flying all over the place? I think I've done this before a few years ago--must have been lucky.

I was working on a Kawasaki KGT27A trimmer.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

try this





or the tool i use





bill


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Bill--I found the EZcoil last night--showed it to my wife and we couldn't believe it. This was after working for about 3 hours unsuccessfully. I may have to add this to my tool bag.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

That tool just isn't fair, all small engine wanna-be's needs to be initiated with a greasy spring blowing out and beating you half to death a few times. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

geogrubb said:


> That tool just isn't fair, all small engine wanna-be's needs to be initiated with a greasy spring blowing out and beating you half to death a few times. Have a good one. Geo


Okay, I've had this kind of "fun" a few times--now I'm ready for one of the tools. Guess I've been fortunate, most of the recoils I repair have broken springs, thus a new spring, or ropes that were replaceable without getting into the spring.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

A 2 cycle mech. told me to do it his way,You don't wind the spring first,just walk it in he said to start with the outside first put the end of the spring in the housingnfirst and work the spring in the housinf a little bit at a time until the whole spring in.Hope rhis helps.

Jerry


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I keep the bands off of new springs, very easy to wind the spring back into the band by hand. It's just the way I do it, does not take me long to get one back in. That tool does look neat, I might consider one, if I had a hard time with springs.


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

jsouth said:


> A 2 cycle mech. told me to do it his way,You don't wind the spring first,just walk it in he said to start with the outside first put the end of the spring in the housingnfirst and work the spring in the housinf a little bit at a time until the whole spring in.Hope rhis helps.
> 
> Jerry


I tried it this way--almost had it a couple times, then it would slip, I'D TRY TO STRAIGHTEN IT, THEN IT WOULD FLY OUT.


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> I keep the bands off of new springs, very easy to wind the spring back into the band by hand. It's just the way I do it, does not take me long to get one back in. That tool does look neat, I might consider one, if I had a hard time with springs.


I'm guessing you've had a lot of practice--based on my experience the other day--I don't want to practice that much. I left the little wire band on the new one until I had it in place, then cut the band with small cutters.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

GlynnC said:


> I'm guessing you've had a lot of practice.


That would be a very good guess. I don't know how many hundreds of springs I have put back in recoil starters in the past 37 + years, but it's been a lot. :thumbsup:


----------

